# IMac Startup Issues. Hangs on gray apple screen



## Nevready (Jan 5, 2008)

IMac (Blue & White) Slot Loading CD G3
OS X Panther 10.3.9

When I turn my computer on it hangs in the gray Apple screen with the spinning wheel. I have tried all boot up option that I can find. I do not have the OS X software on CD. All I have is 9.0 install & restore disks. What can I do?
Thank You
Christin Munro
[email protected]


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hello Christin -

Are you running Classic on this system as well, or just Panther?

Did you try zapping the PRAM or resetting open firmware?

If not, to zap the PRAM, reboot your computer while holding down the *command-option-p-r* keys simultaneously. Don't let up until you have heard the startup chime three or four times.

To reset open firmware, reboot your computer while holding down the command-option-o-f keys simultaneously. At the prompt, type *reset-nvram* and hit the Return key, then type *reset-all* and hit the Return key again. Your computer should reboot.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Nevready (Jan 5, 2008)

Yes I have classic. Ive have done all that you recommended. When I option command P R it doesnt chime. It just restarts and continues to hang. This all started when my terrier stepped on my keyboard and the screen turned purple & black.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hello again - have you tried booting with the OS 9.0 CD? If not, take a look at this link for instructions from Apple's support site on how to boot into Classic from the CD.

If you can boot into Classic, see if your hard drive is mounted (if it shows on the desktop.) If so - try running Disk First Aid's Repair option.

I fear your puppy dog may have accidentally damaged something ....


----------

